# Vos clés USB wifi désormais compatibles



## jellyboy74 (18 Juillet 2013)

Beaucoup galères avec leur PPC parce qu'il n'ont pas Airport. 

Oui mais si certaines clés USB wifi sont compatible mais horriblement chers ( souvent sur macway etc etc ) j'ai modifié un programme D-link pour que toutes les clés puissent tourner sur Mac PPC (en 10.5) avec le logiciel Ralink. 

Alors je tiens à être clair, ça marche chez moi avec une clé Lekium (intermarché) à 10 euros mais ça reste un produit dérivé et donc si ça plante c'est à vos risques et périls. ( bon au pire ça marche pas et vous virez le programme hein, ca va pas foutre le feu à votre mac! ) 

je tiens juste à aider les autres. 

Donc voici le lien du DMG: 

http://dl.free.fr/oBkNJuhJh

Le code est m73 (pas de nom) 

Si vous avez des questions je peu tenter d'y répondre. Vous pouvez tenter le coup aussi sous 10.4 avec le dossier 10.5 mais j'ai pas essayé.

Mode d'emplois: 

Ouvrir le DMG
Ouvrir le dossier 10.5 
Installer le Packaging
Connectez votre clé avant de redémarrer 
redémarrez!

Au boot Ralink s'ouvre et vous demande de configurez votre connexion.

Let's go 2 da Web


----------



## ^_^ (19 Juillet 2013)

Je confirme, j'utilise la même technique avec une clé wifi Belkin F5D7050 et un eMac sous OS 10.4. 

Par contre j'ai chopé les pilotes sur la page officielle que voici : http://www.mediatek.com/_en/07_downloads/01_windows.php?sn=502

NB 1 : Ne vous fiez pas à "windows" dans l'URL, c'est bel et bien une page pour OS X

NB 2 : Même si le fabricant est Belkin ou D-Link ou autre, la puce à l'intérieur est souvent fabriquée par Ralink

NB 3: Ralink a été racheté par Mediatek, donc ne vous étonnez pas que ce ne soit pas le site de Ralink

NB 4 : j'adore comment ils se jettent des fleurs ... "Apple Macintosh users have applauded our support of their unique OS."... lol mais bien sûr, on vous a filé de la thune et faut applaudir en plus ?


----------

